# Advice on moving on during separation/divorce and after



## anon54 (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay, seems like my wife will be moving out in a few weeks and it appears its going to be an amicable divorce and we just have to count the days until its final. We've been married 4 years (plus 2yrs dating) so it's not that long since I was single but I'm now 48.

For all you guys who have been through this, do you have any advice of making the transition over the next 1-2yrs?

Also, this question is really about moving on, so I'm not interested in talking about saving the marriage or dealing with the divorce. It's the 180, I'm moving on and could use your help in ideas as to how to best handle.

Thanks!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Be aware that you’ll probably grieve. It’s very natural and it is a process, sometimes a process full of emotions. It’ll help to research the grieving process so you’ll know what’s likely ahead of you.

If you’ve been betrayed in some way, also be aware that betrayal generates it’s own set of emotions. So research terms like “emotions of betrayal” and again you’ll see that what you’re feeling is all quite natural, if unpleasant.

But the biggest thing is to “Enjoy the present while looking to the future”. Enjoy the simple things around you, walks in a park that sort of thing. But get yourself a dream of a future life and enjoy everyday you work to make that dream a reality. It really is important to enjoy the journey as well as the destination.


----------



## anon54 (Apr 26, 2012)

AFEH said:


> Be aware that you’ll probably grieve. It’s very natural and it is a process, sometimes a process full of emotions. It’ll help to research the grieving process so you’ll know what’s likely ahead of you.
> 
> If you’ve been betrayed in some way, also be aware that betrayal generates it’s own set of emotions. So research terms like “emotions of betrayal” and again you’ll see that what you’re feeling is all quite natural, if unpleasant.
> 
> But the biggest thing is to “Enjoy the present while looking to the future”. Enjoy the simple things around you, walks in a park that sort of thing. But get yourself a dream of a future life and enjoy everyday you work to make that dream a reality. It really is important to enjoy the journey as well as the destination.



Thanks. She was/is involved an EA, but we also had other issues where I've also accepted is best we both go our separate ways. So I'm trying to make sure I don't slide into a well of depression or something and thus looking for recovery and transition tips.


----------

